# Fehler: Ajax Request was not successful.



## rockr (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich freue mich, das ich das Forum gefunden habe, es hat mich überzeugt von meinem Server SysCP zu entfernen und ISPConfig zu installieren.

Leider taucht ein Fehler auf, den ich nicht beheben kann!
Sobald ich im Admin Bereich auf Email gehe, kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung
*Ajax Request was not successful.*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!
Danke

Gruß


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2009)

Und alles andere außer Email geht? Schau mal bitte ins error log des apache.


----------



## rockr (5. Juli 2009)

Ja es funktioniert alles, ausser der Reiter Email.
Ausschnitt aus der log:


> [Sat Jul 04 19:08:01 2009] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
> [Sat Jul 04 19:08:02 2009] [warn] VirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:80 overlaps with VirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
> [Sat Jul 04 19:08:03 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny3 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations
> [Sat Jul 04 19:08:03 2009] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 20560)
> ...


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2009)

Also wo genau klickst Du da rauf? Die Einträge im Log machen keinen Sinn, Da diese sich auf squirrelmail beziehen und Du aber über squirrelmail versuchst eine Datei aus dem DNS-Manager auszuführen.


----------

